# Annoying street light?



## Bloody Mike (Feb 27, 2008)

I have a very bright street light in front of my house that affects the lighting display in my front yard haunt. OK the question is, do's anyone out there no of a way I can turn off the light without damaging it?

:jol:Bloody Mike


----------



## grave danger (Sep 26, 2005)

i've got one too, the last time they came to change the bulb, my wife sweet talked the guy into putting some foil in it blocking the light from my yard. however i don't think there any way to turn them off.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

There are 3 options.

Laser pointed at the sensor on it.

Ask the city to put a hood on it because it is keeping you up at night. Sometimes they will put a hood on it for free if it is a nuisance...sometimes they will charge you to put a hood on it.

I don't recommend the laser because you could get into trouble for that if something happens.

Check out Skull and Bone lighting tutorial..He had the same problem and decided to work with it.
http://www.skullandbone.com/tutorial_01.htm

I have the same problem in my yard....huge light that illuminates everything!


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

I recall this being posted last year also. I believe the end result was a rock toss haha not that I am telling you to toss a rock at it, but I don't think the city is gonna care about your lighting display enough to turn it off for you. maybe a tarped area? not familiar with your display but maybe if you don't wanna do anything illegal you can cover your haunt with a cheap tarp, could help make it dark n spooky
Good luck 2 ya


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Heh, I feel your pain. I'm the only house on the entire street that does anything remotely cool (saw a couple inflatables at best last year). And guess what? Yup I'm the most brightly lit house on the street - dumb friggin luck.

But I followed a lot of the tips from Skull and Bone and kinda tweaked it to fit my presentation and it worked out pretty well.



-TM


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

http://hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=1162&highlight=street+light

http://hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=7491&highlight=street+light

Those are two from years past. Street lights are usually taped directly into the low voltage lines (110) without a breaker no way to turn off. If you turn it off with a laser and someone gets hurt (related or not) and you get caught well the liability is yours. I made a deal last year with the town where it would only be off for tot's hours and I did the off/on. It should be said that not only does the town know me for my display and the fact that I nag the mayor about what day Halloween is gonna be (its never on Halloween) but also I work for one of their contractors. However, lacking contacts in previous years I have been able to work with it and to an extent use it to enhance my display.

Skull and Bones tutorial is excellent and should be checked out


----------

